# Resawing with chainsaw



## Twig Man (Jul 16, 2012)

I have this half round piece of camphor that I want to square up with my chainsaw. It is to large for my bandsaw. Are there any methods of stabilizing the piece while cutting it into square?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2012)

I always just set a block like that on a big flat board, and use the bucking spikes as my "clamp" If you allow the chain to pull the board into the spikes, just rotate the saw bar down until the end gets right on top of the base wood, pulls the spikes out of the top of the wood and then start pushing the saw down while allowing your your wrists to rotate up so that as the saw climbs down through the wood, the end of the bar stays right on top of the wood base.

Once you do this a few times it's easy to become accurate. In the meantime you might want to clamp one side of the block to a 2 x 6 which you also clamp in an upright postion so you can stand and whittle the block. Bessy type clamps work well for this.


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I always just set a block like that on a big flat board, and use the bucking spikes as my "clamp" If you allow the chain to pull the board into the spikes, just rotate the saw bar down until the end gets right on top of the base wood, pulls the spikes out of the top of the wood and then start pushing the saw down while allowing your your wrists to rotate up so that as the saw climbs down through the wood, the end of the bar stays right on top of the wood base.
> 
> Once you do this a few times it's easy to become accurate. In the meantime you might want to clamp one side of the block to a 2 x 6 which you also clamp in an upright postion so you can stand and whittle the block. Bessy type clamps work well for this.



Thanks Kevin, I knew you would have an idea!! If its not much trouble when you get a free moment could you post a picture of what your talking about as far as clamping the 2x6 s.


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 16, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Not sure what you are turning out or culling but you could always screw through something stationary into one side and cut it in half.



Rob I want to square it and then cut it into 1 inch boards so that it can dry quicker and then I am going to make turkey calls out of it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 17, 2012)

What is the capacity of your band saw? Do you plan to rip it into strips or mini cants that then you can rip your 1" boards on your bandsaw? If so you could scribe lines on the blank you have and then clamp it upright and vertical in a black n decker work mate. Cut half way through the board with your chain saw and then flip it reclamp it and cut the rest of the way. If you are not real skilled with a chainsaw it's a safe way to do it. Doesn't everyone have a workmate? I love the damn thing, had mine for at least 20 yrs, it's like a workbench, vise, etc. Clamp, cut, pound, saw, work on lawnmower, use as table, sit on it, whatever, LOL


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 17, 2012)

I dont have a workmate but I might need to get one.


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 17, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> What is the capacity of your band saw? Do you plan to rip it into strips or mini cants that then you can rip your 1" boards on your bandsaw? If so you could scribe lines on the blank you have and then clamp it upright and vertical in a black n decker work mate. Cut half way through the board with your chain saw and then flip it reclamp it and cut the rest of the way. If you are not real skilled with a chainsaw it's a safe way to do it. Doesn't everyone have a workmate? I love the damn thing, had mine for at least 20 yrs, it's like a workbench, vise, etc. Clamp, cut, pound, saw, work on lawnmower, use as table, sit on it, whatever, LOL



I have the 14 inch grizzly bandsaw. It is to small for this log at the moment. I want to trim it down so that I can get it on the bandsaw.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 17, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > What is the capacity of your band saw? Do you plan to rip it into strips or mini cants that then you can rip your 1" boards on your bandsaw? If so you could scribe lines on the blank you have and then clamp it upright and vertical in a black n decker work mate. Cut half way through the board with your chain saw and then flip it reclamp it and cut the rest of the way. If you are not real skilled with a chainsaw it's a safe way to do it. Doesn't everyone have a workmate? I love the damn thing, had mine for at least 20 yrs, it's like a workbench, vise, etc. Clamp, cut, pound, saw, work on lawnmower, use as table, sit on it, whatever, LOL
> ...


So I am assumeing that you don't have the riser block for your saw and that would make it a 6" resaw capacity, Is that wide enough for your call blanks? If so cut that chunk of wood into 6" wide strips and resaw away! How thick is that chunk "o" wood? Can you rip 6" wide strips on a table saw or even better cut the strips on the band saw?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey twig, is that piece over 6" thick? I have the same saw and I mill half round chunks like that with it no problem. I'm obviously new to this so I dont know that I'm doing it properly or not but this is how I go about it. I make the first cut through the pith just using the fence as a guide against the side of the log. Then I flip the chunk around and use the fresh cut flat edge aganst the fence to start milling. I'm just cutting turning blanks so perfect accuracy isnt critical. Since your cutting 4/4 boards, you may want to build a sled first. You'll lose cut capacity that way though.


----------

